# Can I spray polyurethane on leather wrapped on wood?



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Just as the title said have a cane that has leather wrap on it and need to put a topcoat on the whole thing. I've read that water based poly is a good topcoat but was wondering about oil based. I've used lacquer in the past and it worked well but want the extra protection poly provides.
Thanks


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Polyurethane is pretty rigid stuff, I'd be worried about overtop of that leather. I'd give Waterlox a try. It won't feel like leather anymore, though.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

As long as the leather will not move in the slightest, it should be OK. Not certain, but oilbased might have more elasticity and, I think, more protection.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have done this with rope to make a rope trim around my bedroom. (nautical theme) As long as it is fairly rigid should not be a problem. I did find if I tried to bend the trim after the poly had dried it would crack. It has been up for 10+ years and never given me an issue. The rope did soak up the poly so many coats were required to get the look I wanted.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've used oil based poly over leather, denim and rope (firmly secured/glued so there would not be any movement) and never had a problem.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

If lacquer worked for you then polyurethane will certainly will.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys for the confirmation. The leather wrap is secure to the cane via contact cement so, it should work well. Thanks again.


----------

